# Développement de jeux ou d'application pour Ipod Nano



## TiteFourmi (12 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement un Ipod Nano de 2ème génération et j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible de développer des jeux ou des applications pour ce dernier. Celui-ci possède de base quelques jeux, donc je pense que c'est possible. Mais j'aimerai savoir comment.
Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneuse. Cependant, si c'est pour installer Linux sur mon Ipod, autant dire que je rejette cette solution. Pas que j'ai une dent contre Linux, mais parce qu'il n'y a pas que Linux sur terre et que cela m'intéresse plus de savoir comment on développe des applications avec le système tel que qu'avec Linux (ça je sais déjà comment faire).

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Zed-K (12 Septembre 2008)

Je ne crois pas que ça soit possible, si ça l'est je n'en ai jamais entendu parler (linux mis à part bien sûr).
A priori Apple a uniquement ouvert le développement d'application tierces pour l'iPhone et l'iPod Touch.


----------



## fandipod (12 Septembre 2008)

J'ai entendu parler que du développement d'application pour iphone et itouch!!!


----------

